# Lunch ideas for 7month old



## Lully2011

Hi ladies 

I'm just looking for some lunch ideas for my LO

At the moment she gets a tub of pureed fruit and some finger food (carott sticks rice cakes etc)

Can you tell me what you give your LO. My LO has no teeth yet either 

Any suggestions very welcome


----------



## ellie27

From 6.5 months old my LO has had a hot home-cooked meal eg spaghetti bolognese/baked potato with cheese/baked beans/macaroni cheese/beefmince and potatoes/tuna pasta/scrambled egg and baked beans ........and he has a meal like that again for dinner.

They dont really need teeth, my LO got his first last week! :flower:


----------



## Lully2011

I always thought it was best to keep it light, especially in my LO case as she still drinks 4 bottles a day so if she has a 'heavy' lunch she wont take her next bottle thats due. I suppose its all trial and error with these LO's :D


----------



## mummy2lola

From 7m my lo has had

Sandwiches (at first it was pitta bread as was to scared of choking with doughy bread) 
Quiche
Pasta in sauces (her fav is spinach and ricotta)
She loves any cheese,so babybel,cheese slices,dairylea triangles
Chunks of chicken,slices of ham
Crackers
Scrambled/boiled/poached egg
She's still not very good with any salad apart from an obsession with olives lol
Mackerel 

I try to make lunch "lunch food" and give a hot meal for dinner but my friends lo will only fav dinner type foods at lunch as isn't keen on sandwiches xx


----------



## booboo42

my twins have a home cooked meal too - tomato pasta, spag bol, chicken curry, turkey rissotto, cauli cheese, squash and bean casserole etc etc then a pot of fruit. i have them all ready in the freezer. they will also have bits of toast and butter, cucumber etc along with this. 

they are only on 2 bottles a day now though - one morning and one bedtime (as per guideline that they need 500-600ml of milk per day). they dropped the first bottle as soon as they were on 3 meals and then the other lunchtime one once i upped the portions a bit when they could eat more so probably about 7 months as i didn't wean til 6 months.


----------



## ellie27

Surely if LO has a 'heavy' meal at 1pm eg then she will take her next milk feed 3 hrs later??

I would offer solids after a milk feed, not just an hour before the next one is due :flower:


----------



## nicb26

Do u guys purée the foods? I'm still giving purée plus a but of finger food like op as my lo won't have ps!


----------



## mummy2lola

I puréed until 7 months then gave finger foods xx


----------



## HollieQ

Stalking this thread!

Love the dairylea idea and i MUST try pasta with him, which is the safest shape? I'm sooo scared he chokes (he's nearly 8 months poor lad!)


----------



## kmumtobe

At that age my lo was having a fine chopped (whizzed through the blender) main meal for dinner of what we were having, weetabix breakfast, 3 x 7oz Bottles, fruit/breadstick snacks and then lunches were:

Fresh bread and butter
Sandwich with spread (jam, marmite, peanut butter, Philly)
Tuna mayo on crackerbread
Omelette/scrambled egg
Potato salad
Cheese Pasta salad 
Crackers and cheese
Cheese on toast
Teacakes
Crumpet
Scones
- always with salad then a fromage frais!

Not much has changed now 5 months on except a bottle dropped and main meals are just chopped with a knife now.

Hth :)


----------



## ellie27

nicb26 said:


> Do u guys purée the foods? I'm still giving purée plus a but of finger food like op as my lo won't have ps!

I started solids with LO at 6.5 months old and I never pureed anything

I would just make a big pot of spag bol - normal adult spaghetti/mince/chopped tomatoes and extra vegs and just put a knife through the pasta when its ready to chop the pasta into smaller bits then put into tubs for the freezer. Same with the other pastas.

Chicken - I shred it with a knife

Vegs - fork mash


----------



## booboo42

i don't puree really now just mash. 

you can use any pasta as long as it is cooked enough. you do get baby pasta though which are really tiny pasta shapes you could try if you are worried at first.

those who give sandwiches - how did you get that down them? mine will just chuck bread away i think as it is too claggy and too much like hard work though they do persevere with toast as they can suck it to mush and get to down. is it just perserverance and they will get it eventually?


----------



## kmumtobe

booboo42 said:


> i don't puree really now just mash.
> 
> you can use any pasta as long as it is cooked enough. you do get baby pasta though which are really tiny pasta shapes you could try if you are worried at first.
> 
> those who give sandwiches - how did you get that down them? mine will just chuck bread away i think as it is too claggy and too much like hard work though they do persevere with toast as they can suck it to mush and get to down. is it just perserverance and they will get it eventually?

My sandwiches I guess are wrong named! I just cut a slice of bread into soldiers and put spread on.. If I gave him a sandwich even now he'd just pull it apart and if it had a solid filling wud just pull that out and leave the rest! If your lo's like toast as its got a bit more to it you could try using the end of a fresh loaf my lo loved and still does love chewing on the crusts of that!


----------



## mummy2lola

HollieQ said:


> Stalking this thread!
> 
> Love the dairylea idea and i MUST try pasta with him, which is the safest shape? I'm sooo scared he chokes (he's nearly 8 months poor lad!)

Hun I was Petrified of choking but it seems to have calmed down now thankfully lol

When I first started with pasta I did fusilli Lola could hold it but I knew I could easily break it in half if I freaked out it was too much :wacko: xx


----------



## mummy2lola

booboo42 said:


> i don't puree really now just mash.
> 
> you can use any pasta as long as it is cooked enough. you do get baby pasta though which are really tiny pasta shapes you could try if you are worried at first.
> 
> those who give sandwiches - how did you get that down them? mine will just chuck bread away i think as it is too claggy and too much like hard work though they do persevere with toast as they can suck it to mush and get to down. is it just perserverance and they will get it eventually?

Have u tried the warbatons range of sandwich stuff hun,my little one used to do that with toast and normal bread and then I tried "thins" and she loved them,we now have "sandwich pittas" as firm favs aswell xx


----------



## booboo42

ooh - going to try those "thins" - i bet i'll like them too! might give the heel of the bread a go too - thanks!


----------



## Lully2011

Thanks for all the replies ladies, seems like there is more on offer for a 7m old than I thought

Elle27 - My LO was being fed every 3hrs when I started weaning and I changed this to every 4hrs as I found it difficult to fit in naps/bottles or meal within this time frame especially if I was going out somewhere for the day. So for her to last the 4hrs I decided to put meals inbetween bottle feeds....see below
8am 7oz bottle (including 2oz for breakfast)
10am Breakfast 
11am Nap
12midday 5oz bottle 
2pm Lunch - then nap 
4pm 5oz bottle 
5pm Dinner
8pm 8oz bottle 

So in 24hrs thats 25oz of formula (on a good day) Today is not one of those, shes only had about 13oz so far today and she's only got her bedtime bottle left. I have tried spreading out meals out more so that she drinks more formula but it doesnt seem to work she'll only take what she wants... Do you think I should change this routine? I'm lucky enough that she'll take the 8oz bottle for bedtime but obviously this is b'cos she's gone 3hrs without any food and her tummy is used to only going 2hrs before getting fed again

EDIT - Now that I actually look at the routine written down looks like I've made more work for myself LOL :dohh:


----------



## mummy2lola

I love them.dh became obsessed with them with chicken,pesto and mozzarella on lol xx


----------



## Celesse

DS is really into meat paste sandwiches and tomato at the moment. Humous and potato cake also rated pretty highly.


----------



## booboo42

Lully2011 said:


> Thanks for all the replies ladies, seems like there is more on offer for a 7m old than I thought
> 
> Elle27 - My LO was being fed every 3hrs when I started weaning and I changed this to every 4hrs as I found it difficult to fit in naps/bottles or meal within this time frame especially if I was going out somewhere for the day. So for her to last the 4hrs I decided to put meals inbetween bottle feeds....see below
> 8am 7oz bottle (including 2oz for breakfast)
> 10am Breakfast
> 11am Nap
> 12midday 5oz bottle
> 2pm Lunch - then nap
> 4pm 5oz bottle
> 5pm Dinner
> 8pm 8oz bottle
> 
> So in 24hrs thats 25oz of formula (on a good day) Today is not one of those, shes only had about 13oz so far today and she's only got her bedtime bottle left. I have tried spreading out meals out more so that she drinks more formula but it doesnt seem to work she'll only take what she wants... Do you think I should change this routine? I'm lucky enough that she'll take the 8oz bottle for bedtime but obviously this is b'cos she's gone 3hrs without any food and her tummy is used to only going 2hrs before getting fed again
> 
> EDIT - Now that I actually look at the routine written down looks like I've made more work for myself LOL :dohh:

you should speak to your HV for advice but as far as i know they only really need 17-20oz milk a day after 6 months and that can include any dairy in meals etc. 

my routine is as follows: -

8am 9oz bottle
9am porridge
12 noon lunch
4pm tea
6pm 9oz bottle
7pm bed

used to offer bottles after lunch and tea still at 7 months but once they were getting enough food they just didn't want them. i was and still am gobsmacked at how much they can eat though!


----------



## ellie27

Lully2011 said:


> Thanks for all the replies ladies, seems like there is more on offer for a 7m old than I thought
> 
> Elle27 - My LO was being fed every 3hrs when I started weaning and I changed this to every 4hrs as I found it difficult to fit in naps/bottles or meal within this time frame especially if I was going out somewhere for the day. So for her to last the 4hrs I decided to put meals inbetween bottle feeds....see below
> 8am 7oz bottle (including 2oz for breakfast)
> 10am Breakfast
> 11am Nap
> 12midday 5oz bottle
> 2pm Lunch - then nap
> 4pm 5oz bottle
> 5pm Dinner
> 8pm 8oz bottle
> 
> So in 24hrs thats 25oz of formula (on a good day) Today is not one of those, shes only had about 13oz so far today and she's only got her bedtime bottle left. I have tried spreading out meals out more so that she drinks more formula but it doesnt seem to work she'll only take what she wants... Do you think I should change this routine? I'm lucky enough that she'll take the 8oz bottle for bedtime but obviously this is b'cos she's gone 3hrs without any food and her tummy is used to only going 2hrs before getting fed again
> 
> EDIT - Now that I actually look at the routine written down looks like I've made more work for myself LOL :dohh:

Your routine is very similar to what mine was when I started weaning my first LO, but it was a lot and I felt I was feeding LO every 2hr when that really is not needed.

Could you try something like
8am bottle
8.45 or 9am breakfast
12 bottle
12.45 or 1pm lunch
4pm bottle......

just it gives more time to do stuff during the day! This is what I done with my first and now with this LO. If it doesnt work, and LO shows no interest in the solids you could cut the milk by an couple oz at noon and 4pm bottle to build appetite for lunch and dinner - your LO is still having plenty milk


----------



## mummy2lola

Our routine since 8m has pretty much been the same

6-8am wake and have 9oz bottle
9am brekkie
1pm lunch
5pm dinner
6pm big bowl of fruit
8pm 9oz bottle
9pm bed xx


----------



## Lully2011

booboo42 said:


> Lully2011 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the replies ladies, seems like there is more on offer for a 7m old than I thought
> 
> Elle27 - My LO was being fed every 3hrs when I started weaning and I changed this to every 4hrs as I found it difficult to fit in naps/bottles or meal within this time frame especially if I was going out somewhere for the day. So for her to last the 4hrs I decided to put meals inbetween bottle feeds....see below
> 8am 7oz bottle (including 2oz for breakfast)
> 10am Breakfast
> 11am Nap
> 12midday 5oz bottle
> 2pm Lunch - then nap
> 4pm 5oz bottle
> 5pm Dinner
> 8pm 8oz bottle
> 
> So in 24hrs thats 25oz of formula (on a good day) Today is not one of those, shes only had about 13oz so far today and she's only got her bedtime bottle left. I have tried spreading out meals out more so that she drinks more formula but it doesnt seem to work she'll only take what she wants... Do you think I should change this routine? I'm lucky enough that she'll take the 8oz bottle for bedtime but obviously this is b'cos she's gone 3hrs without any food and her tummy is used to only going 2hrs before getting fed again
> 
> EDIT - Now that I actually look at the routine written down looks like I've made more work for myself LOL :dohh:
> 
> you should speak to your HV for advice but as far as i know they only really need 17-20oz milk a day after 6 months and that can include any dairy in meals etc.
> 
> my routine is as follows: -
> 
> 8am 9oz bottle
> 9am porridge
> 12 noon lunch
> 4pm tea
> 6pm 9oz bottle
> 7pm bed
> 
> used to offer bottles after lunch and tea still at 7 months but once they were getting enough food they just didn't want them. i was and still am gobsmacked at how much they can eat though!Click to expand...

Yeah we are due a visit to the HV alright, When I try and find out myself how much milk LO should be drinking I get a few different answers its so annoying! AND plus in the back of my mind I keep thinking formula is more important than food up until the age of 1....so I've been told anyway....Grrrr.. LO is soo into her food she loves it.


----------



## Lully2011

ellie27 said:


> Lully2011 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the replies ladies, seems like there is more on offer for a 7m old than I thought
> 
> Elle27 - My LO was being fed every 3hrs when I started weaning and I changed this to every 4hrs as I found it difficult to fit in naps/bottles or meal within this time frame especially if I was going out somewhere for the day. So for her to last the 4hrs I decided to put meals inbetween bottle feeds....see below
> 8am 7oz bottle (including 2oz for breakfast)
> 10am Breakfast
> 11am Nap
> 12midday 5oz bottle
> 2pm Lunch - then nap
> 4pm 5oz bottle
> 5pm Dinner
> 8pm 8oz bottle
> 
> So in 24hrs thats 25oz of formula (on a good day) Today is not one of those, shes only had about 13oz so far today and she's only got her bedtime bottle left. I have tried spreading out meals out more so that she drinks more formula but it doesnt seem to work she'll only take what she wants... Do you think I should change this routine? I'm lucky enough that she'll take the 8oz bottle for bedtime but obviously this is b'cos she's gone 3hrs without any food and her tummy is used to only going 2hrs before getting fed again
> 
> EDIT - Now that I actually look at the routine written down looks like I've made more work for myself LOL :dohh:
> 
> Your routine is very similar to what mine was when I started weaning my first LO, but it was a lot and I felt I was feeding LO every 2hr when that really is not needed.
> 
> Could you try something like
> 8am bottle
> 8.45 or 9am breakfast
> 12 bottle
> 12.45 or 1pm lunch
> 4pm bottle......
> 
> just it gives more time to do stuff during the day! This is what I done with my first and now with this LO. If it doesnt work, and LO shows no interest in the solids you could cut the milk by an couple oz at noon and 4pm bottle to build appetite for lunch and dinner - your LO is still having plenty milkClick to expand...

Yeah I might change it up a little give myself more time during the day, I'm just a little worried about the amount of formula she drinks as she doesnt drink any other fluids during the day! I have offered juices and water and she wont drink them... Maybe I can offer formula during the day in a sippy cup just to quench her thirst


----------



## kirsty87

My little girl loves cheesy scrambled eggs and crumpets the most for lunch! She is almost 8 months old and she has these quite a lot as she loves them, she also has...
Toast
Mini pitta breads with dairy lea spread inside
Soup with bread in 

She always has a yoghurt or fruit for afters!

My routine goes like this...
6:30ish- wake and 6oz bottle
Back to sleep until 8ish then has wheatabix/readybrek sometimes with fruit
12 lunch
Sometimes a few ozs milk mid pm
5pm Dinner 
6:30pm 6oz Bottle and bed 

However i was thinking about cutting out mid pm bottle and moving dinner to 4pm as she hasn't been drinking much of her bed time bottle and waking in night BUT that means shed only b getting 12oz a day as wil not take more than 6oz at a time!! So not sure what to do! Any ideas?? Xxxx


----------



## GracieGoo

Hi, sorry to jump into this thread as my lo is only 6 mths but I am totally confused with this weaning lark! :(

lo has been on small amounts of baby rice since 4.5 mths, now he has porridge for breakfast, and a tea time meal of pureed veg and a pureed fruit for pudding. He is still drinking on average 36oz of milk a day. I want to introduce a 'proper' breakfast in the nest few days and then a lunch. However, I am completely confused on what I should be giving him now, as although he takes his vegits I am the worst cook (we tend to eat meat and veg rather than sauces), and I really dont know how to feed my lo. I officially feel useless in this cooking malarky and want to give lo a good diet, and make sure he develops correctly. Can anyone recommend any read/websites etc?!

Sorry to hijack op! (the weaning board always seems so quiet)....

xx


----------



## alaskagrown

Mmmm!
 



Attached Files:







funny-food-photos-never-too-early.jpg
File size: 56.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kirsty87

Omg that's discusting!!x


----------



## robinator

For the UK moms....


Have you had any issues with allergic reactions or whatnot with the eggs? Here we're recommended to not do so until 12 months as it *could* cause an egg allergy later....but I'd like to give her some. Just curious.....?


----------



## kirsty87

I just make sure they are properly cooked through, no probs so far...


----------



## mummy2lola

I've never had any problems and my lo has been eating eggs since 6months xx


----------



## Lully2011

alaskagrown said:


> Mmmm!

Ewww


----------



## Lully2011

robinator said:


> For the UK moms....
> 
> 
> Have you had any issues with allergic reactions or whatnot with the eggs? Here we're recommended to not do so until 12 months as it *could* cause an egg allergy later....but I'd like to give her some. Just curious.....?

I was thinking the same im in Ireland and Im not planning on giving eggs to LO till she's at least 1yr


----------



## Lully2011

GracieGoo said:


> Hi, sorry to jump into this thread as my lo is only 6 mths but I am totally confused with this weaning lark! :(
> 
> lo has been on small amounts of baby rice since 4.5 mths, now he has porridge for breakfast, and a tea time meal of pureed veg and a pureed fruit for pudding. He is still drinking on average 36oz of milk a day. I want to introduce a 'proper' breakfast in the nest few days and then a lunch. However, I am completely confused on what I should be giving him now, as although he takes his vegits I am the worst cook (we tend to eat meat and veg rather than sauces), and I really dont know how to feed my lo. I officially feel useless in this cooking malarky and want to give lo a good diet, and make sure he develops correctly. Can anyone recommend any read/websites etc?!
> 
> Sorry to hijack op! (the weaning board always seems so quiet)....
> 
> xx

When I first started with 'proper' meals I gave my LO the organic pouches you can get, gave me an idea of what she liked and didnt like too, they are perfect for starting out as she only took a few spoonfuls so the pouch did me a few days. I found Plum brand very good, Hip Organic is good too but I didnt find they had much of a selection you can get both in BOOTS.My LO is 7months and she eats weetabix, readybreak, and porridge. I find throwing some pureed fruit into the breakfast mixes it up a little for LO. Breakfast is by far her fav meal of the day and the biggest she doesnt stop!!

If you didnt want to go with them ready meals, could you give off your plate? What would be your typical dinners?
As for lunch I was running out of ideas myself check through this thread a few ladies have offered ideas! :D I havent tried my LO with bread yet so thats next on the list


----------



## lilasmama

I feel like I've dropped the ball a bit with introducing more 'solid' solids to my LO. She does well with her purees and I have started making them lumpier but I am stuck as to where to go from here. I gave her a sandwich the other day and she just mashed it about and I had to break it into small bits and hand feed her. 

Everything I read is so conflicting (I am in Australia). Don't give them jam - too much sugar, don't give them eggs until 12 months, don't give them peanut butter until then too. I found another forum where they were all 'OMG she gave her baby peanut butter at 8 months'. 

My LO has 8 teeth but I am still worried about her choking. I need to get over it and give her proper food!


----------



## lucy_lu10

mummy2lola said:


> I've never had any problems and my lo has been eating eggs since 6months xx

Same here. The very first food my LO had at around 6/6.5 months was egg yolk. I've read several books that highly recommend eggs, especially the yolk as it has all the nutrients required to grow a baby chicken. :flower: The egg whites are considered to be the allergen part of the egg but even so, the recommendations keep changing on when to introduce them. :dohh:


----------

